# GOLD arrives on Digital HD on April 18 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and On Demand May 2



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> A Modern-Day Journey of the American Dream
> 
> *GOLD*
> 
> ...


----------

